

Study: Climbing a Tree Can Improve Cognitive Skills - ycnews
http://www.unf.edu/publicrelations/media_relations/press/2015/UNF_Researchers_Reveal_Climbing_a_Tree_Can_Improve_Cognitive_Skills.aspx

======
once-in-a-while
And falling down from climbing a tree can improve landing skills.

~~~
ChuckMcM
_" Oh I already know how to fly" said Little Bear, "Although, so far I only
know how to fly straight down."_

I suspect that the risk factor helps in focus. In general exercise seems to
improve cognitive function, exercise which requires thinking and planning
seems to help more than just simple exercise.

------
mkagenius
So does walking, what's the difference? I would rather walk than risk dying.

~~~
loco5niner
Climbing a tree is more fun (for some people) :-)

